# S70 or sony hx9v Please advise?



## DigDeep (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello friends,

 I am a constant follower of this website however did not give my input as I do not keep much knowledge for gadgets. Today I am seeking a small help.

I am getting a good bargain for nikon s70 for 8000 (1yr. old w/o bill) and (sony hx9v for 12000 3 months old  with bill) which one should i choose?

My purpose is to do photography in a room with bulbs only. I am an artist so clicking paintings, tattoos, or family photographs.

I am ready to spend 13000 at max if any other option is available.

I would love to get inputs from senior members.

Thanks.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 5, 2012)

HX9V because of  great IQ.. better aperture, more zoom


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2012)

why go for used when you can get new Sony H90 or Canon Ixus 230HS

both of these may not be equal to HX9v 

both of these lacks 3d pics,gps and funky features like that but pic quality and ease of use is good


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2012)

^ I agree with sujoy...

Why you wanna go for a used cam when you have enough budget to buy a new cam. After all it's not a dslr...

And I have never heard about S70, and I up to my knowledge it can't be just "one" year old...


----------



## DigDeep (Oct 6, 2012)

O wow you guys are really good at your work 

So I'll go for a new camera. Hmm getting ixus 240 (230 has stopped) for 13750 and h90 for 11200 and shopkeeper has advised sx150 for 8600 also saying it's little slow but gives good quality. 

As per my needs please advise. I'll buy tomm. morning and one more thing canon 550d almost new available at pritam sons for 23000. If it makes someone's day.

Thank you members.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 6, 2012)

Since the shopkeeper is selling at 1-1.5k less than Flipkart, I think you may get Nikon S9200 for under 14k. 

IXUS 240HS is just 5x optical zoom... and if you don't care about zoom better go for Nikon P310


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2012)

no dont go for sx150...its not according to ur requirement...and its bulky,big,use pencil cell... 

Just today I saw a very nice offer for panasonic FZ25 for 13400....grab it bro...deal is awesome
Panasonic TZ25 Digital camera With MFG Warranty | eBay


----------



## DigDeep (Oct 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> no dont go for sx150...its not according to ur requirement...and its bulky,big,use pencil cell...
> 
> Just today I saw a very nice offer for panasonic FZ25 for 13400....grab it bro...deal is awesome
> Panasonic TZ25 Digital camera With MFG Warranty | eBay



Hi sujoy,

Never thought of buying panasonic I live in delhi and chandni chowk camera market is very near to my place however I can buy this but is it better than wx-7 sony, wx-150 , or h-90 and ixus-240.

Please reply. I've seen your posts and I know I can trust you.


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2012)

OP,
Since you want a camera to perform better in-door and with little light... you will need a cam with fast lens. In this budget, cams with fast lens don't have very long focal range aka zoom. If you can afford IXUS 240, I think P300 can also come in this budget.
Other alternative WX50

If you are thinking about H90, I would say SX160. But I haven't read any reviews about those two cameras, but I would prefer Canon over Sony here...

If you want, zoom...

S6400
S9100
SZ7
WX150

TZ25 with manual exposure controls

Cheaper alternative (and little older)
TZ18
SX150


----------



## DigDeep (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, I wish to thank all of you who've answered my questions and helped to buy this canon ixus 125 hs camera within my budget.

Thank you so much. I am happy with the performance. I got it for 12790 from ebay.

Special Thanks to Sujoy for helping out of way.


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats and happy clicking...

Please share your photographs with us...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2012)

I am happy that u didnt go the used way and asked here 1st 

Congrats and have fun


----------

